# My first painted model!!



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok I just painted my first model (ok so its simple little things for now), but want to know what you all think! breeze ways are a forest green type color and the smoke stack is a bright orange (think safety orange type thing) the stairs and ladders I plan to paint later same colors, ladders I plan to paint orange and the steps for the caboose will be the dark forest green, I may also do a "patch" work on it but haven't decided yet. pics soon to come as im letting it dry some!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good job man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Off to a good start :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep the progress pics coming

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, this one I may keep simple for now since its obviously the first, so I may do the steps and ladders like I plan, but that may be it for now, tho the patch idea is looking like a good idea, would just need transfer decals and clear coat for that!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, we need to see it all together to get the full effect.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

its getting there, I just painted the steps and ladders this morning, so once they dry and cure im putting it together, im piecing it bit by bit as I can since I am slowly going through and deciding what I want painted!!

A bit more progress by the way guys and gals, the freshly painted parts!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

May I offer some advice? Use numerous light coats of paint, just barely put enough on that you can see the difference. You won't get the heavy buildup in corners etc. It may seem like you are not accomplishing much but have patience and you will be very happy with the results, not that there is anything wrong with what you are doing but I just noticed the buildup on some pieces.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like your missing pieces.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Minor notes:

What you called "breezeways" (a term I've never seen used before BTW) are properly called running boards, or also, more commonly, roof walks.

I've never seen a smoke jack painted safety orange. They're usually just black, or sometimes silver. The ladders and steps are often painted bright colors for visibility.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Midnight's comment is pretty spot on regarding thick paint buildup on small thin parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Though not correct, I like using the term Catwalk, instead of roof walk or running boards.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

A pinch of progress, only to be fouled by melted plastic!!!  yes the plastic where the steps goes melted and I think it was the plastic cement, which says friendly to all plastic...so not sure what went wrong there...anyways here are some pics....











































once this bad boy is done (no puns intended) im almost positive of where its going, one of two places, the MOW train or its box...havent decided yet on that!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

Plastic cement is meant to "melt" the plastic together... use sparingly!!!

Plastic cement is not a glue but a bonding agent that melts the plastic to adhere two pieces of plastic parts together. We don't use gelled plastic cements because they take too long to cure and are too thick. The liquid cement far better for bonding parts.

The best stuff we have found is: Ambroid Proweld (professional plastic welder); next is Tenax-7R; and last but not least is Plastruct Bondene. All of these can be (or should be) found at your LHS. Also invest in a set of syringes and flat-point needles for easy application.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Yup the Plastruct is what I used! thanks for the info Ms. NIMT!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks good NB. Take your time and do as much as you can. The more practice you get the better you'll do. These parts look great. Don't forget to touchup where the parts come off the sprues. Also don't try to glue two painted surfaces together. They come right off. Scrape the paint off where the parts come together so the glue will attach to the plastic and not the paint.  pete


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking good man!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just remember patience is a virtue here. Slow and steady will yield the best results. 

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks man, I enjoy the comments, thats part of the reason I want to do more of these things, as I enjoy seeing people tell me how good it looks!

hope you all enjoy, the next one (or possibly this one) may have a patch as well!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> I enjoy the comments, thats part of the reason I want to do more of these things, as I enjoy seeing people tell me how good it looks!


OK, looks like crap! 















Just kidding, it came out very nice, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL c'mon John you know thats not true LOL!!! Ill admit its my first but I do like how it looks


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Job!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

May I suggest a small cheap airbrush? I bought one a while back on ebay and it has it's own small compressor included. You have much more control over paint flow with an airbrush. You're definitely on the right track, (no pun intended) it does look good.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks midnight sadly I don't have a big enough area for an airbrush set up I live in an apartment, unless you know of an airbrush kit that would work for small apartment with paint containing protection type of set up to protect the walls and deck?


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Believe it or not this kit, http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Airbrus...479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d193d37f
is all I use. I go to Hobby Lobby and get my paint which is super cheap and comes in a whole bunch of colors. It is called "Anita's Acrylic craft paint" and cleans up easy with water and has no noticeable odor and the pressure is so low the most you would need to do is possibly spread some newspapers on the floor. Even a sheet of painters plastic would be fine. I messed around with mine about 10 minutes to get the hang of it and then I was weathering cars. The water base paint is so forgiving that you can simply wash it off in the sink as long as you do it as soon as you make a mistake.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool, even wash it off the car?


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I sent a reply to the forum via email but I don't see it so this may be a dupe.
The paint will wash off if you get it as soon as you make a mistake. Once it has set up though it is, as far as I can tell, permanent. Keep in mind that you thin the paint with water and when it is sprayed onto a surface it dries fairly quickly so if you do make a mistake get it washed asap. Clean up of the airbrush is a snap too, simply run water through it until it is clean. I take mine apart & clean it good though after I have used it a couple times. Just spraying water through it does not get into all the little tiny areas. The beauty of the little compressor is that it shuts itself off as soon as you stop spraying instead of running constantly.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice! Sounds like it may be good for apartment life, any pics of it set up at all?


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

The picture in the link I sent you shows it all. If you want an actual picture of mine I will have to get it tomorrow, it is in my garage.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Midnight85 said:


> I sent a reply to the forum via email but I don't see it so this may be a dupe.


I think you clicked on the







, that's the Report Post feature. Those messages only go to mods and admins, not to anyone in the thread. You should simply use the reply features on the right hand side of the screen to reply to posts in threads.

I got the other message, but really didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Very interesting, I like how it's self-contained... I think I might actually be worth it


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Midnight85 said:


> I sent a reply to the forum via email but I don't see it so this may be a dupe.


If you're getting email notifications of new replies to the thread, don't reply to that notification by email. That doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's exactly what I did, thanks.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Very interesting, I like how it's self-contained... I think I might actually be worth it


I have to admit I was a bit leery of it since it is cheap as airbrushes go but I figured I had wasted bigger amounts on other mistakes so I ordered and I really am glad I did. I will say that since it is a very low pressure system it will take a while to paint a complete car but then again the numerous light coats are the key to a good paint job. The first time I put rust on some trucks I filled the cup up, when I got done I could barely tell any had been used so a little paint goes a looong way. My weathering skills leave a lot to be desired but I will post some pics later to show what kind of job it does.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice, please do!!


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope this link works, it is to my album in Photobucket and has shots of my unfinished layout along with a couple of my weathered cars. I have lift out sections for access to the door in the pic and another where I was standing taking the overall shots. My freight mainlines leave through tunnels into the next room while the passenger mainline goes the opposite way under all the landscaping on the right side, with "rescue" openings of course. The last 4 pics I had already posted about the caboose marker lights.
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Midnight85/Railroading 2012/?action=view&current=myrr012.jpg


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok a bit more progress here, not that great but hey its a start, and who knows I may use this a bit more now...the trucks and wheels got the rust treatment! hope you all like, I think I did pretty good so far, I am going with the its been left and abandoned and left to rust!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the rust is too shiny and even, it should be dull and a bit streaked.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

not sure if it was the flash that made it more shiny, but I agree, as for streaking in what way? would the trucks not rust out if they were never maintained? same for wheels?

if what I did is not realistic even for a car thats been left for years on end sitting in an area where water would at times collect I will try to fix!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a nice shoot of rusty railroad car wheels:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13fr1fm9o&sigi=11no3il5o&.crumb=/feKrOJXrOj


Like the presentation of the car......setting on the tracks that have been ballasted


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the look I was going for, just before the wheels get pulled off the car kinda look!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are a good example, notice how dull they are, and also look on the left inside the outer side of the wheel, all the dark streaks.  You'd go a long ways just by putting some dullcoat on them.


----------



## Mopar Matt (Jun 29, 2012)

Mrs.NIMT said:


> Plastic cement is meant to "melt" the plastic together... use sparingly!!!
> 
> Plastic cement is not a glue but a bonding agent that melts the plastic to adhere two pieces of plastic parts together. We don't use gelled plastic cements because they take too long to cure and are too thick. The liquid cement far better for bonding parts.
> 
> The best stuff we have found is: Ambroid Proweld (professional plastic welder); next is Tenax-7R; and last but not least is Plastruct Bondene. All of these can be (or should be) found at your LHS. Also invest in a set of syringes and flat-point needles for easy application.


So you're essentially welding the plastic. Interesting...

Thank you for providing me with tonight's enlightenment.


----------



## Mopar Matt (Jun 29, 2012)

When rusting the wheels, use really really really light amounts of darker shades of orange and brown, also I think it might also work with a teeny tiny amount of black.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

James,
If you want anyone to take what your trying to do seriously, get the trains off the carpet!   

To all the newbies out there...Never present, showoff, build, run, test, display, or store your trains on carpet if your running scales T, ZZ, Z, N, TT, HOn2, HOn3, HO, or OO.
Unless you like picking lint and carpet threads out of your recently fried or just plain mucked up workings of your engine and car's wheels!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> James,
> If you want anyone to take what your trying to do seriously, get the trains off the carpet!
> 
> To all the newbies out there...Never present, showoff, build, run, test, display, or store your trains on carpet if your running scales T, ZZ, Z, N, TT, HOn2, HOn3, HO, or OO.
> Unless you like picking lint and carpet threads out of your recently fried or just plain mucked up workings of your engine and car's wheels!


im getting a table soon NIMT...!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think he has that covered in his profile Sean. 



> Your trains worst enemy: carpet-itius-lintus-majoris


----------

